# 18650 Unprotected Batteries



## Kris

Hi folks.

I have searched the forum for 18650 unprotected batteries but have not been able to find what I'm looking for and have decided to rather post here in the general section than anywhere else.

Firstly, I'm not an e-cig user at all. I'm actually not even a smoker but need help with regards to batteries.
I recently bought a flashlight that requires the use of 4 18650 unprotected batteries that can provide high current. The recommended batteries are Panasonic NCR18650PF. I have looked on webpages in South Africa and no one can help me. 

Can anybody tell me or point me in the right direction to acquire these batteries?
I would really appreciate your help and assistance.

Thanks


----------



## Tornalca

This should work

http://www.vapeking.co.za/aw-18650-37v-2000mah-button-top-imr-aw18650.html

1.aw imr 18650 3.7v 2000mah rechargeable battery 
2.Red color 
3.Size:18*65mm 
4.Long cycle life

Excellent safety performance: overcharge, overdiacharge, overload & over heat protections
High capacity, low inner resistance, long cycle life, low self-discharge
Strong current charge and discharge capability reached IEC standard
Powerful output, maximize your electronic appliances performance
Friendly to the environment: No Cadmium, Mercury effect, Lead

Nominal Voltage : 3.7V

Capacity : 2000mAH
Lowest Discharge Voltage : 2.50V
Standard Charge : CC/CV ( max. charging rate 4.5A )
Charging Cycles : > 500 cycles
Max. continuous discharge rate : 16A
Operating Discharge Temperature : -10 - 60 Degree Celsius

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kris

Aahh!!! Thanks so much Tornalca.

Just curious, will these definitely work in the flashlight? And is that price per battery?

Thanks


----------



## Tornalca

Yes they will work and that is the going price. Unless go go to china town and get knock offs.

Also see non Vaping site 

http://www.extremelights.co.za/shop/panasonic-protected-18650-3-7-v-3400-mah-ncr18650b/

But they are protected.


----------



## Kris

Thanks again. I will need to go visit them.

See there is a very nice review on the batteries on candlepowerforum that test the battery for use.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?339356-Test-Review-of-AW-IMR-18650-2000mAh-(Red)


----------



## Kareem

Here is another place to check out Crelant South Africa


----------



## devdev

@Kris You can get Panasonic NCR18650Bs from eciggies.co.za

Not sure what the difference between the Bs and the PF is, although I have seen numerous people praising the PFs on overseas vaping forum, and stand to be corrected, but think that they have higher amp draw than the Bs.

http://eciggies.co.za/Batteries/3400mAh_PANASONIC_Battery_18650

I have three of them, that I use in a regulated electronic cigarette device to ensure I do not go over the safe amp limit.

These have nearly double the Mah rating of the IMR cells from Vapeking, so they will last longer, but may not be safe for your application


----------



## VapeCulture

Hi, please contact xtar they have what you need and have a branch in south Africa, they even have a new 4000mAh torch battery http://www.xtarlight.co.za/

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

devdev said:


> http://eciggies.co.za/Batteries/3400mAh_PANASONIC_Battery_18650
> 
> I have three of them, that I use in a regulated electronic cigarette device to ensure I do not go over the safe amp limit.
> 
> These have nearly double the Mah rating of the IMR cells from Vapeking, so they will last longer, but may not be safe for your application



So are you saying that in the normal mods like a zmax, SID, SVD and 20W they will be ok?


----------



## VapeCulture

@Rob Fisher Yes they work in Electrical mods such as the ones you mentioned. Last longer but don't hit as hard as they are not high drain and do not have a high amp discharge rate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo

In electrical mods those are adequate. However if you using a dna 30 or 20 or GI2 then they not the best. However back to the topic. Those Panasonics will work very well with a torch

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Thanks @VapeCulture and @Gizmo That's the info I was after!


----------



## devdev

Rob Fisher said:


> So are you saying that in the normal mods like a zmax, SID, SVD and 20W they will be ok?



Rob I definitely wouldn't push these cell in a 20W mod with a custom coil. You simply won't leave yourself enough headroom They are safe on Nautilus coils (1.6ohms at 20watts is an amp drain of 3.54 amps)

The rating on these cells varies, some people say the amp draw is 4, others 5 and some 6. I go on the average of 5 amp draw being safe. In the SVD at 10.5 (max Watts I use the nautilus at due to dry hits) the amp draw is 2.56 amps, meaning I am drawing only half of the limit and have left double that amount as headroom.

If you are going to put anything below 1.6 on your 20w with the cells there is the potential for thermal runaway. Rather use IMRs if you want to play with dripper/RBA on the 20w

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

devdev said:


> If you are going to put anything below 1.6 on your 20w with the cells there is the potential for thermal runaway. Rather use IMRs if you want to play with dripper/RBA on the 20w



Thanks @devdev I will steer clear of them for now... I don't know enough about this stuff to start playing on edge...


----------



## devdev

I dont know Rob - I think you will be fine if you get yourself some of these. Just make sure you only use them in the 20w or the SVD, and that you keep it to factory coils in region of 1.6 - 2.0 Ohms (basically any Nautilus coil, and most PT3/Aerotank coils). 

The beauty of these cells is that they last for ages. Can easily get a full day on a single device. But you really have to have the protection mechanism from the mod to ensure that it keeps things safe. These cells are not protected


----------



## Rob Fisher

devdev said:


> I dont know Rob - I think you will be fine if you get yourself some of these. Just make sure you only use them in the 20w or the SVD, and that you keep it to factory coils in region of 1.6 - 2.0 Ohms (basically any Nautilus coil, and most PT3/Aerotank coils).
> 
> The beauty of these cells is that they last for ages. Can easily get a full day on a single device. But you really have to have the protection mechanism from the mod to ensure that it keeps things safe. These cells are not protected



Mmmmm OK that makes me feel a lot better... I could use the extra power on a fishing weekend!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## devdev

I think you would find two of these, plus your stock of Reo batts and an ego or two for backup would keep you in vaping nirvana over a three day period without breaking a sweat

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks @devdev for the interesting comments above

I am thinking of these eCiggies 3400 mah Panasonic 18650 (NCR 18650B) batts for my SVD/IGO-L setup.
Its a single microcoil at 1.4 ohms.
I run it on the SVD at about 13 Watts. 
My calcs say that this will draw about 3 Amps.

I am after the higher mah rating and life.

Did some googling on these batts. Saw a couple of interesting things.

Here is a post by "Slose" on ECF saying they are fine - check the link below and scroll to the bottom - post #100
http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/fo...ah-battery-your-evic-ego-t-mod-others-10.html

Also, the spec sheet:
http://industrial.panasonic.com/www-data/pdf2/ACI4000/ACI4000CE54.pdf

@johan, could you perhaps cast your eye on the spec sheet and let me know if you think it would be okay for my application described above.

@johan, am I reading this correctly? At 1C, which is about 3.4 amps and around where I would use it, the voltage drops to 3.7V after only about 800 mah of discharge and 3.5V after 1300 mah. So although it has 3400 mah, even in the SVD (which is supposed to regulate things), I will probably only get around 1000 mah of "usability". Even with my current batts on the SVD, I notice a degrade in performance when the voltage gets below 3.7V. 

So, it may be okay and safe, but maybe I won't get the life out of them that I am hoping?


----------



## johan

@Silver I agree 100% with Slose's post. Panasonic's NCR18650*PD* batteries are used in all high-end notebooks / laptop battery packs for a reason. In your application; 1.4 Ohm coil // 13W, 3 amps is a breeze to the NCR18650B battery and is well within the specification limit with adequate safety margin. It is very difficult to compare the theoretical specifications with each ones vaping behaviour to estimate useable vape time, but I do agree "in theory" that only 1000mAh is useable for adequate vaping. Unfortunately only practical experience will be able to prove useable life, and in the same sentence, you should still get better useable life out of them than a 2000mAh battery in your specific setup.


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> I am thinking of these eCiggies 3400 mah Panasonic 18650 (NCR 18650B) batts for my SVD/IGO-L setup.


I use exactly those in my electronic mods. RBAs I always run on a mechanical mod with IMR batts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev

@Silver these are the cells I use in my VTR and SVD. They have an excellent life and I can go on one device for a full day without worrying about battery fading on me. Just don't use coils below 1.4 Ohms to ensure safety.

And to be clear about safety I mean leaving yourself 'headroom' in terms of not pushing the amp draw right up to the limit of what the cell can handle. That will ensure the safest experience


----------



## Silver

Thanks for the feedback here guys, much appreciated

Reactions: Like 1


----------

